

Obama: "I'm Not Going To Be Scrambling Jets To Get A 29-Year-Old Hacker" - bgtyhn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq_YWbExWtA

======
godgod
No Jets but he will be sending a CIA hit squad for sure.

